# Rate that movie thread



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

The Dark Knight - 8/10.


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

Public Enemies: 8.5/10


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Wicked Little Things - 7/10


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Bowling for Columbine... 4/10


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

Avatar wasnt that good ...to much action bores me for some reason .....so cliche


----------



## alphaLeo (Sep 26, 2010)

Scott pilgram vs the world 9.5/10


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

alphaLeo said:


> Scott pilgram vs the world 9.5/10


gayest movie ever created ......has anyone seen WALTZ WITH BASHIR


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

*The number 23* - 7/10


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Casino - 9/10


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Wallstreet- 8.5/10

Decent movie, and I especially loved Michael Douglas's ENTP character. The man was halarious.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

umm waltz with bashir 9/10 i expected all out action but it was like miserable at best and i dont like watching sad movies nor happy


----------



## otto11 (Oct 7, 2010)

ET - 10/10

Spiderman 2 - 10/10

Back to the Future - 10/10

Spartacus (1952) - 10/10


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Social Network - 9.5/10


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Waterworld - B-


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

The Town - 8.5/10


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Precious. 8.5/10


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

V for Vendetta - 9/10, perhaps 10/10.


----------

